# entering bios on Samsung VM8000 laptop????



## busterdog (Nov 17, 1999)

Can anybody enlighten me?
Many thanks


----------



## putasolution (Mar 20, 2003)

The man from Samsung, he say

"Reboot your computer and press the *Delete* key until setup screen starts"


----------



## busterdog (Nov 17, 1999)

Thanks for the help


----------

